# .230 leak



## koftheworld (Oct 10, 2011)

Annoy your significant others for me

https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B_E2nNO3bl-pXzMzSF92QkZPelk

Sorry folks you need to unzip and don't try and flash the crc file.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------

